# how to find the right customers and make them stick to you?



## ucoole (Jun 21, 2010)

i hope i have posted in the right forums..so on to my questions...how can we find the right people who interested in our business? how to make customers stick to you ? how can we find the structure of customer loyalty and its mechanism of drive? best ways to get customers..?


----------



## ucoole (Jun 21, 2010)

anyone can share his great exprience ??


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

First off, you need to be more descriptive about your business and the types of clients you are looking for. Are you selling blank t-shirts? Are you a clothing brand? Are you selling print or embroidery services? Are you an online or brick and mortar retailer?



ucoole said:


> how can we find the right people who interested in our business?


As a business, you need to know who your target market is. That is going to be based on what your product or service is and who are the best consumers of that product or service. It could be other businesses or it could be end users. It could be a wide audience or it could be a small niche. Once you describe your business, we can help isolate the market that could be interested.



ucoole said:


> how to make customers stick to you?


Quality product, affordable prices, good customer service and MOST IMPORTANTLY... trust.



ucoole said:


> how can we find the structure of customer loyalty and its mechanism of drive?


Quite honestly, it's the same answer as above...
Quality product, affordable prices, good customer service and MOST IMPORTANTLY... trust.

The same reasons that make a customer buy from you once are the same reasons they will buy from you again and again. But understand, customer loyalty is not built in a day. It will take time.

The mechanism that drives customer loyalty is trust. If customers trust that they will get a quality product or service from you, then they will always consider you when making a purchase.



ucoole said:


> best ways to get customers..?


The best ways are through word of mouth or referrals. After that, I'd say it's through advertising. Once you specify your target market, it will become more clear how and where to advertise.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

kimura-mma said:


> Quality product, affordable prices, good customer service and MOST IMPORTANTLY... trust.


That pretty much says it all, and is the basis for any successful business regardless of what you produce or service you offer.......if you have the things above, you will build customer loyalty and referrals which are the building blocks of business. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

just be nice.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

treat them like you would want to be treated...be honest..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

you guys have obviously read " Trust Agents and " " the Referral Machine "
great books


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> you guys have obviously read " Trust Agents and " " the Referral Machine "
> great books


Nope not me......I'm 54 years old, have been in a wholesale business for over 36 years, had two home based businesses that flourished until either the market changed or I grew tired of dealing with people....just takes a little common sense to be successful, and like another poster said treat people the way you would want to be treated as a customer.

I learn by getting my hands dirty and getting bumps on my head.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

IYFGraphics said:


> Nope not me......


Yeah, me neither. I was basing my answer on logic and experience.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to agree that trust is one of the biggest factors. Be honest about your prices and your skills, don't be afraid to say I don't know if you really don't know. 

Mostly just be genuine. Most consumers today understand how business works. There is actually more transparency for a lot of businesses than there has ever been in the past. If you try to be fake, people will find out, and the backlash will far exceed any gains you've made by trying to appear to be something you're not.


----------



## ucoole (Jun 21, 2010)

thank you for all your suggettions, the best way to make customers stick to us is being honest. honesty is the best policy. 
but i also want to know more about how we can find the right customers, who are our potential customer ?

PS, i have just searched the book Trust Agents, seems a good one, thanks.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

If you need to read a book to be trusted, perhaps the problem isn't your marketing.


----------

